# Boot hangs after Configuring syscons: keymap blanktime



## Blackbird (Jul 3, 2010)

Hi,

I've just made a fresh FreeBSD installation. After boot, I get the following messages:

```
...
Clearing /tmp (X related).
Updating motd:.
Configuring syscons: keymap blanktime.
```
So fine, I think. But at this point it always hangs, for about one minute.
Not very nice...

I already tried to disable keymap and blanktime configuring through rc.conf, than it hangs after "Updating motd:."

When I disabled that too, it hangs... ah?... after "Clearing /tmp (X related)." !

My hostname is like "blackbird.mypc.homenet". What infos do you need?


So, what is that stupid hang and how can I put it away?


----------



## Beastie (Jul 3, 2010)

Blackbird said:
			
		

> So, what is that stupid hang


No idea. It happens on my machines too, but it's quite rare and I usually just wait 5, 10 or at most 30 seconds.



			
				Blackbird said:
			
		

> how can I put it away?


ctrl+c?


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 3, 2010)

Usually things that are slow but should not be are DNS-related.  Do you have an entry in /etc/hosts for your hostname?


----------



## Blackbird (Jul 3, 2010)

Ah if I hit Ctrl-x it says 
	
	



```
Script /etc/rc.d/sendmail interrupted
```
I had this problem on another PC before and there Ctrl-x didn't do anything...

Anyway, thanks Beastie, now, do I need sendmail? I want to be able to send mails with Thunderbird later on, nothing more. 

And if not, should I put 
	
	



```
enable_sendmail=[B]NO[/B]
```
 or 
	
	



```
enable_sendmail=[B]NONE[/B]
```
 in rc.conf?


----------



## Beastie (Jul 3, 2010)

You can always re/start /etc/rc.d/sendmail later. And I doubt the real culprit is sendmail.

Anyway, to disable it, you should use *NO*, not *NONE*.
I don't know if this will be necessary or will change anything in your case, but you may want to disable it completely. To do so, read section 28.4.2 in the handbook. As you will read there, the default MTA sends status/security mails, so you should find an appropriate replacement for sendmail if you disable it completely.


----------



## Blackbird (Jul 3, 2010)

```
sendmail_enable="NO"
```
 didn't work for me, but 
	
	



```
sendmail_enable="NONE"
```
 did it.

I just read the first parts of the handbook, I will read section 28 later on. Thank you!


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 3, 2010)

Beastie said:
			
		

> You can always re/start /etc/rc.d/sendmail later. And I doubt the real culprit is sendmail.



It's sendmail trying to look up the host in DNS and timing out.  The cure for it is to make sure your host has an FQDN in DNS.
For the average user, that means making sure there is an entry in /etc/hosts.


----------



## Blackbird (Jul 3, 2010)

My /etc/hosts looks like this:


```
::1             localhost localhost.mypc.homenet
127.0.0.1       localhost localhost.mypc.homenet
192.168.2.103   blackbird.mypc.homenet blackbird
```


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 3, 2010)

Look in /var/log/maillog for sendmail's FQDN message (or /var/log/messages--can't recall which one shows the error).

Also compare your hostname from /etc/rc.conf with what you have in /etc/hosts.


----------



## Blackbird (Jul 4, 2010)

In /var/log/maillog there is first a message
	
	



```
sm-mta[676]: gethostbyaddr(192.168.2.103) failed: 1
```
before each session, but later on it is gone. I think that is because i added the last entry in my /etc/hosts (see above). And there are these two messages each time, too:
	
	



```
sm-mta[685]: starting daemon (8.14.3): SMTP+queueing@00:30:00
sm-msp-queue[689]: starting daemon (8.14.3): queueing@00:30:00
```
 I think that could be the reason for one minute waiting?

I have already written my hostname in my first thread, and I posted my /etc/hosts.

But anyway, after disabling sendmail my problem is solved.


----------

